
Ask HN: What admin functionality does the back end of your website have? - dseybermon
I&#x27;m looking to add further useful features for administrating my website.<p>Currently it allows admins to impersonate any user, and to resend confirmation emails or lock user accounts.<p>Any suggestions?
======
kojeovo
Good list so far. Off the top of my head, the ability to send the exact email
a customer would get to myself has proven useful.

